# next stop - Wiener Philarmoniker



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sir Georg Solti & Wiener Philharmoniker - "Hungarian Connection" Concert (April 1995)*

The "Hungarian Connection" concert at Großer Musikvereinssaal in Vienna in April 1995.

Zoltán Kodály (1882 - 1967):
Háry János Suite
1. Prelude; the fairy tale begins
2. Viennese musical clock
3. Song
4. The battle and defeat of Napoleon
5. Intermezzo 
6. Entrance of the emperor and his court

*Béla Bartók (1881 - 1945):
Roumanian Folk Dances for Orchestra, Sz. 68
1. Stick Dance (from Mezöszabad)
2. Sash Dance (from Egres) 
3. In One Spot (from Egres) 
4. Horn Dance (from Bisztra) 
5. Roumanian Polka (from Belényes) 
6. Fast Dance (from Belényes) 
7. Fast Dance (from Nyágra)

Leó Weiner (1885 - 1960):
Prinz Csongor und die Kobolde (Introduction & Scherzo), Op.10

Hector Berlioz (1803 - 1869):
La Damnation de Faust, Op.24
Part 1: Marche hongroise

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827):
Symphony No.7 in A, Op.92
1. Poco sostenuto - Vivace 
2. Allegretto 
3. Presto - Assai meno presto
4. Allegro con brio

Wiener Philharmoniker
Sir Georg Solti*

Solti does a really good job with the Wiener Philharmoniker in this fantastic concert.

youtube comments

*I am a Chicagoan and I am totally devoted to Sir George, heart, mind, and soul: and this concert is unlike anything he could have done in Chicago: here he clearly shows that, above all else, he is HUNGARIAN. I have never ever liked the Hary Janos suite, but here, Solti acted out all the parts himself! He smiled, look well-rested, fully aware of the caliber of the orchestra he was conducting, and he had great fun-- then comes Beethoven. A total other Solti: serious, intent, alive to every detail; the performance was air-tight, perfect in every detail. I have never seen so many young faces in the Vienna Philharmonic, either! Bet you some of them were from Hungary, for sure. What a totally amazing, blazing, joy of a concert! Thanks to whomever posted it!!﻿

The Wiener Philharmoniker at its best...﻿

Lovely concert! Great to have these things on youTube! Good, rare views of the cimbalom in Háry János. And charming to see Solti including a work by his old teacher, Leó Weiner.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mahler Rückert-Lieder Ludwig/Muti/Wiener Philharmoniker*

*1992年*

Not the best sound, but a fine genuint emotional interpretation from singer and orchestra.
Beautiful songs!

youtube comments
* 
Unparalleled beauty. Una belleza sin par.

Thanks for spreading this work performed by singer eximia*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart, Piano Concert Nr 22 Es Dur KV 482 Rudolf Buchbinder Piano & Conducter, Wiener Phi*

I like this performance a lot. Both the orchestra and pianist seem very dedicated, and the coplay is brilliant. Fresh and light, but also deepgoing and sensitive submitting the melodic and emotional nuances. Buchbinder has some moments when he seem a bit nonchalant, but that is minor flaws. Brilliant!

youtube comments

*I like Buchbinder's performances, but in this one, particularly in the third movement, he adds some ornamentation that I am not wild about. I think it detracts from the flow of the line.﻿

Buchbinder's performance is not bad; he captures the spirit of the last movement quite well. Unfortunately he's let down by some of the worst playing I've ever heard from the Vienna Philharmonic, if that's really who they are (they sound like a local amateur orchestra at times).

without Rudolf Buchbinder, Vienna is not Vienna!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert Symphony.9 Sawallisch／Wiener Philharmoniker*

I like the symphony quite well, even if it seems a bit diffuse in form and ekspression. And a bit uneven. But it can certainly grow on me.
Good performance, but a little uneven too.

youtube comments

*There is always a nice flow in Schubert's symphonies. Not as hysterical as Beethoven can be. ﻿

Perfect music for writing a book. Just perfect.

What a feast to my ears! And my eyes, too! One of the three greatest symphoines ever composed! They were all the 9th and all the last symphonies of their respective composers! Is it a coincidence or is it that the composers of the two later ones dared not to surpass the first one?﻿

not a woman in the orchestra. Shameful in this modern era.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 8 [No 4] G major Karajan Wiener Philarmoniker*

*Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 8 (ex No 4) in G major 
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philarmoniker
Antonín Dvořák Symphony No 8 (ex No 4) G major 
Herbert von Karajan conducts Wiener Philarmoniker
Allegro con brio (G major)
Adagio (C minor) 9:50
Allegretto grazioso -- Molto vivace (G minor) 21:20
Allegro ma non troppo (G major) 27:06*

I think it is the first time I listen to this symphony, and I really like it. It is humorous, light, floverish good-moody and creative.
I think Karajan does a tremendous job here in bringing forward Dvoraks and the Wiener phils qualities.

youtube comments

*Oh my god that flautist doesn't ever blink.﻿

At times, von Karajan acts like he's mixing pie dough. Other times, he is a potter shaping a beautiful vase on the wheel. But oh my heavens! what a sound he produces!! I know and love this symphony deeply, and I can say that this the best rendition that I have ever heard -- or seen. I can't begin to list all the aspects of this performance that I liked, but one stands out against the rest. At the very end of the fourth movement, there is a passage for trumpets that I love. Most conductors take that passage as though they are the space shuttle heading for orbit. But von Karajan takes that passage slow, as though he is savoring it as much as I do. I noticed that there are 2 people with tin ears who don't have a concept of what good music is. Their loss is our gain.﻿

The best czech nationalist expression made symphony by Dvorak !!!!! and awesome performance of Karajan and VPO﻿

The most beautiful performance of this piece I have heard so far.﻿*


----------

